# Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [F. P.Incropera - D. P.DeWitt] Solution Manual



## مالك حسين (14 يونيو 2008)

Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [F. P.Incropera - D. P.DeWitt] Solution Manual+ Textbook


----------



## سلطان111 (14 يونيو 2008)

ما المطلــوب ؟؟؟


----------



## mohmmmmed (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amr002eg (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahelosta (11 أبريل 2009)

أين الكتاب ياأخي؟ .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 أبريل 2009)

هذا الكتاب وأرجو أن يفيدكم أخواني الأعزاء ولكن للأسف لم أجد الحلول وحجم الكتاب 58 ميكا أرجو أن لانتنسوني من الدعاء ..........

http://ifile.it/e1nsu4j/fohmt.rar​


----------



## sallysaeid (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا على المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## eng.maj (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hassankyo2007 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور............


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا" لكم على هذا التواصل


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء رفد المنتدى بكل ماهو جديدمن مواضيع المصافي العملاقه


----------



## qazasq2002 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المجهود الكبير والعمل المتميز 
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## yooya (16 ديسمبر 2009)

.............


----------



## matatta (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you for ur efforts


----------



## م عبدالمنعم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------

